# Good Freshwater Fish Books



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

So far I have read all the books we sell and used to sell at the store I work at:
Barron's Bettas: A Complete Owner's Manual
Animal Planet's Aquarium Care for Goldfish
Animal Planet's Aquarium Care for Cichlids
Animal Planet's Aquarium Care for Bettas
Animal Planet's Feshwater Aquarium
Animal Planet's Aquarium Problem Solver
The 101 Best Freshwater Fish
Barron's My Aquarium
Freshwater Fish for Dummies
Aquamaster Community Fish
Aquarium Success Tetras and Barbs
Aquarium Success Catfish
Barron's The Betta Handbook
The Everything Freshwater Aquarium Book
Ask The Fish Keeper

Can anyone recommend any other good books on fish and fish keeping? Ones aimed at children are fine but I'd prefer books with more advanced information.


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a few fish only books, not sure if they are worth a mention. Have any interest in freshwater aquatic plants? I know that some aspects of fish keeping are in the books.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Baensch's Aquarium atlas Volume II. Is expensive, but you might find a used copy .


----------



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

Well, let me take a look at my shelf.
Aquarium Owner's Manual by Gina Sandford - I love this book. This author is really good. Lots of in-depth info. 
You and Your Aquarium by Dick Mills - another of my favorites, in depth info on lots of subjects
The Natural Aquarium Handbook by Ines Scheurmann - yet another really good one with lots of info other books go into much, like breathing and senses
The Everything Aquarium Book by Frank Indiviglio - it has a more scientific turn, but still lots of general info
The Perfect Aquarium by Jeremy Gay - this one is a Reader's Digest book, good general info
Setting up a Freshwater Aquarium by Gregory Skomal part of the Owner's Guide to a Happy Healthy Pet Series - more basic info, but still worth a read. 
The Aquarium Fish Survival Manual, another Barrons book. - basic info
Creating a Natural Aquarium - this focuses on biotope aquariums, quite in depth
A fishkeeper's guide to Aquarium Plants by Barry James - title says it all
Aquarium Plants Manual, Barrons

And that's about all of them that you haven't already read that I own - sorry if I accidentally repeated one. I got most of them at used bookstores, aquarium books are way to expensive at places like Borders and Barnes and Noble. Try someplace like 1/2 Price Books. the Public Library is great too, I've read quite a few from there, but I don't remember the titles for all of those...
I also recommend Aquarium Fish Internationals' magazines. You can get them at most pet stores. Not books, but good info.


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Creating a Natural Aquarium sounds particularly interesting because I have always been a huge fan of biotope and species only tanks. Everyone always wants to do mish-mash communities but there's nothing like recreating a little slice of a river or lake. 

I read all the fish magazines we carry regularly, there really needs to be more monthly ones because I can get through a whole mag in 2-3 lunch breaks.


----------

